# Favorite cheap tarantula?



## Zeph (Jun 18, 2012)

Of all my tarantulas, I think my favorite might be my _C. fasciatum_, which is tied for my cheapest spider at $7.  It recently molted and is starting to show its beautiful adult pattern!  It's also one of the more active and interesting of my T's, being my only avid webber besides the Avics.

I've seen videos/photos of adults and I think they're one of the most beautiful species out there.  I hear they can be aggressive, but they're so fun to watch and I don't need to handle my T's.  People don't say much good about them, but I have to say, for $7 I would keep it over one of my more expensive T's.

What are some of your favorite cheap ones and why?


----------



## le-thomas (Jun 18, 2012)

A lot of my tarantulas were on the cheap side: my two H. macs were $20 each and my Chilobrachys guangxiensis were $10 each. Still, though, my favorite and cheapest tarantulas are probably my OBTs. $15 for my 2-inch and $7 each for my 4 slings. I just have a thing for baboons I guess.


----------



## EndofTime (Jun 18, 2012)

I love the look of the C. Fasciatum, but I never find super cheap deals on them whenever I can get T's usually. (Which is sad since atm I only have 2 fairly common ones...)

I would say Rosea's myself. Their colors can really pop once moulted, and they are some of the oddest T's imo with such crazy and unpredictable personalities and actions. I've always liked LP's though, and OBT's for their "thrill" factor.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 18, 2012)

B. vagans, P. irmina, P. regalis. some of the nicest looking spiders in the hobby and even just two years ago were all able to be obtained for under $10 a sling. same with G. pulchripes being a stellar and cheap starter tarantula. of the four i think only P. regalis have gone up since then.

unfortunately, if anything it seems like G. pulchripes and B. vagans have fallen a bit out of favour, but i guess trends will ebb and flow in the hobby like anything else.



Zeph said:


> Of all my tarantulas, I think my favorite might be my _C. fasciatum_, which is tied for my cheapest spider at $7.  It recently molted and is starting to show its beautiful adult pattern!


it's funny i remember C. fasciatum (or pentalore, whatever) being about that price here and easily obtained. i don't see them around that much anymore or anyone talking about them, which is tragic because they are pretty cool. i just can't bring myself to pay the inflated prices i see them at currently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## upwith inverts! (Jun 18, 2012)

P. cancerides. A $20 bundle of fun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 18, 2012)

P. irminia. Got my female as a sub-adult (2 molts ago) and payed 30 EUR, though my sling came at 7 EUR (which seems to be the normal current price over here) - stunningly beautiful with a spark of feistyness and paired with lightning fast speed...simply awesome. In general, it would seem that irminia and cambrdigei are both really cheap over here, since they are constantly bred. However, reduncus, langenburcheri and even pulcher are generally more expensive.


----------



## Tweak (Jun 18, 2012)

Obt got mine for $10 and I love that little bugger! Watching it stalk crickets around its enclosure is well worth the small investment lol


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Jun 18, 2012)

_P cambridgei_, _B vagans_, _A avicularia_, _P pederseni_.
_B vagans_ is so underrated.


----------



## le-thomas (Jun 18, 2012)

malevolentrobot said:


> of the four i think only P. regalis have gone up since then.


It's unfortunate, and I really don't know why this is. Seems to me that they're being bred fairly often. Maybe it's a demand thing? Either way, I really wish I could find regalis slings for $10.


----------



## marvs08 (Jun 18, 2012)

Lasiodora parahybanas for me... Fast growers, hardy, and big!


----------



## kalebo1 (Jun 18, 2012)

I recently purchased my B. Smithi for $18. This is my very first tarantula and I am already hooked. This is a wonderful hobby. I am glad I have taken the plunge!!!


----------



## abryan1992 (Jun 18, 2012)

Grammostola Pulchripes was only $7. And its growing fairly quickly!


----------



## cmcghee358 (Jun 18, 2012)

Lasiodora parahybana.
Nhandu coloratovillosus

I really like these two.


----------



## madamoisele (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm shocked no one said Honduras Curly Hair/Leg (brachypelma Albopilosum).  I got my 2nd instar sling for $1 and this species is probably my favorite as far as docile/catatonic nature and ease of handling.  Plus, it's uniquely adorable!  (it's about 2" now, after a year and a half)


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jun 18, 2012)

le-thomas said:


> A lot of my tarantulas were on the cheap side: my two H. macs were $20 each and my Chilobrachys guangxiensis were $10 each. Still, though, my favorite and cheapest tarantulas are probably my OBTs. $15 for my 2-inch and $7 each for my 4 slings. I just have a thing for baboons I guess.


Must agree. OBT's are absolutely stunning. Plus, they're usually dirt cheap.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jun 18, 2012)

upwith inverts! said:


> P. cancerides. A $20 bundle of fun.


Couldn't agree more. Can't wait until my sling gets as big as my other one. This is one T I'd like to start a breeding project with.


----------



## grayzone (Jun 18, 2012)

you should have put a cap on price to help answer this question... to SOME 40$ could be considered cheap while to others 10 is their idea of cheap.. to me there are a TON of tarantulas you can get for 25$ or less that are amazing, so its hard to answer honestly.  
Lp
B. albo
G. pulchripes
P. regalis
A. avic
A. versi
C. fimbriatus
etc.. the list COULD go on, and for the right price they could ALL be my fav of the week
Planning on acquiring some I. hirstum real soon from a highly credible source for around 20 a piece so im stoked on that


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 18, 2012)

le-thomas said:


> It's unfortunate, and I really don't know why this is. Seems to me that they're being bred fairly often. Maybe it's a demand thing? Either way, I really wish I could find regalis slings for $10.


they're pokies which puts them at a demand, and even if people are CB breeding them they still have lower sac yields (~130-150max iirc) than most other tarantulas. i think the market may have just been flooded with a bunch of them for a short time as i'm quite well aware they were worth $15-20 when they were selling for $7


----------



## maxxxieee (Jun 18, 2012)

seems to be an old thread but I love my LD!  (under $30 when I purchased him (course we were not sure if it was a him or a her at the time of purchase) I think they're all good!  )


----------



## obtenthusiast (Jun 18, 2012)

All my Ts were fairly cheap but I got 6 obts for 12 bucks and traded one for a lp. And I bought a rose hair for 7 bucks. The only one im gonna spend money on anytime soon is A Singapore blue. They are about 56 bucks for a sling which sucks cuz you don't know what sex your getting but if you land a f they stay this amazing blue but the males will turn from blue to yellow after maturity. Either way a beautiful spider.


----------



## grayzone (Jun 18, 2012)

;p i got a 5" guaranteed female L. violaceopes coming this week.. just had to rub it in ;P

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necromion (Jun 18, 2012)

My favorite cheap taranutla is my LP got her a year ago and she is already bigger than my hand. also doesnt hurt that i got her for free to boot.


----------



## skar (Jun 18, 2012)

Wellll as I've posted several xs recently . . . P. cambrigei has been fun for me. 
Yet I like all the avics alot too .


----------



## nocturnalpulsem (Jun 18, 2012)

Considering a minimum of $20 shipping and LPS prices... none of them are cheap IMO.


----------



## meghanbe (Jun 18, 2012)

My cheapest tarantulas are the two P. cambridgei slings I just picked up for $22 shipped. To me, that's cheap! Although I just got them and they both spend a fair amount of time burrowed, the little bit that I have seen of them easily puts them into a "favorites" category for me. I can't wait to watch them grow.


----------



## LV-426 (Jun 18, 2012)

Best cheap T I own is a female H. maculata I got for $8


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Jun 18, 2012)

My P. irminia and cambridgei. They were both given to me as freebies, so definitely my favorite cheap T's.


----------



## grayzone (Jun 18, 2012)

nocturnalpulsem said:


> Considering a minimum of $20 shipping and LPS prices... none of them are cheap IMO.


 you would be surprised what kind of deals you can get if you play it right.. 
 see below..


grayzone said:


> ;p i got a 5" guaranteed female L. violaceopes coming this week.. just had to rub it in ;P


 this, along with a female A. avic and a A. purpurea sling came from a very cheap (imho) investment.. Not trying to brag, but with a little patience and the right timing anything is possible. I wont say how big or small the initial investment was in fear of an uproar or losing out on my deal lol  .. i WILL say in the end, the recipient, potentially a few hundred customers, and myself will be happy with this pending deal tho so ..


----------



## charm271 (Jun 18, 2012)

Grammostola Pulchripes (Gold Knee), currently my favorite Tarantula over all, not only because it generally cheap.  B. albos are a close second.


----------



## Zeph (Jun 18, 2012)

This thread settles it, I need a redrump and curlyhair!  My collection is all under $20 as it is.


----------



## Armstrong5 (Jun 18, 2012)

Mine has to be my OBT's I paid $5 ea


----------



## poisoned (Jun 18, 2012)

Currently P. irminia (2-3" LS, 15€), but I just ordered P. regalis, that might beat it (3-4" LS, 15€)


----------



## Phlerr (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd have to say my P cambridgei it was a freebie in a group deal awhile back but it really has turned into one of my fav T's since it's started showing its adult colors. Other than that G pulchripes, B albo, P regalis, and B vagans are all great too.


----------



## ZergFront (Jun 20, 2012)

Mine would have to be P.cambridgei. They're not expensive, get to a pretty impressive size and I just love tree dwellers. P.irminia are coming down in price, too.

 Acanthoscurria are usually pretty cheap. I made a promise to myself I would get another one of them.


----------



## creepa (Jun 20, 2012)

My favorite cheap spiders are my communal P. smithi's got 7 of them for € 5,- a piece.


----------

